
Ask HN: Which podcast goes straight to the top of your list when it comes out? - davnicwil
I think we all have that one podcast that we like so much that whenever an episode comes out, it goes straight to the front of your queue. You can&#x27;t wait to listen to it.<p>Could be about anything, doesn&#x27;t have to be tech&#x2F;startups related.<p>Had some amazing podcast recommendations from HN over the years, and I thought this could be a good way to discover even more. I know if someone here likes a podcast that much, it must be good.<p>Please do try to stick to that <i>single</i> one. I&#x27;m asking in this format purposefully to avoid long lists of recommendations that I&#x27;ll never get round to reviewing. I want to really hone in on the truly special ones that stand out clearly from the rest.
======
davnicwil
OP here. For me it's Techzing[0] - it's a general tech/startups discussion
that also follows the lives of the hosts. Any given episode is a mix of
topics, so you never quite know what cool stuff is going to come up and that's
one part of the appeal - the other part is I've been listening for a few years
so am also really interested in the updates on the personal stories of the
hosts - they get up to pretty interesting stuff so as soon as an episode lands
I'm keen to know what they've been up to.

I'd say this one takes a while to get into but would definitely recommend
starting a few episodes back and seeing how you like it - you will probably
thank me!

[0] [https://techzinglive.com](https://techzinglive.com)

------
smacktoward
Behind the Bastards:
[https://www.behindthebastards.com/](https://www.behindthebastards.com/)

------
clinta
I'm going to ignore your last line, only because my top priority podcasts are
all very short (5 minute) news briefs.

SANS Internet Stormcast

Linux Headlines

NPR News Now

~~~
davnicwil
Perfectly acceptable because it follows the purpose if not the letter of the
request :-) Will check them all out

------
rahuldottech
Reply All: [https://gimletmedia.com/reply-all/](https://gimletmedia.com/reply-
all/)

“‘A podcast about the internet’ that is actually an unfailingly original
exploration of modern life and how to survive it.” – The Guardian

------
braunshizzle
Darknet Diaries every time.

------
ab_io
EconTalk w/ Russ Roberts

------
gruglife
Joe Rogan Experience

